# de 2007 / del 2007



## todasana

Me suena màs natural *del 2007*, sin embargo repetidamente he visto *de 2007.

*¿Me podrìan ayudar e indicarme cuàl es la forma realmente correcta para expresar la fecha en español? 

Desde ya, gracias a todos


----------



## ikbendeliefdemoe

Es verdad, suena más natural "del" 2007, pero seguramente debe ser "de", como pasa por ejemplo con "de" 1997.


----------



## HyphenSpeedy

A mí me suena mejor "*de* 2007".



> Me suena m*á*s natural *del 2007*, sin embargo repetidamente he visto *de 2007.*
> 
> ¿Me podr*í*an ayudar e indicarme cu*á*l es la forma realmente correcta para expresar la fecha en español?


 
Salu2!


----------



## micafe

Debe ser *'de 2007'*. Nos quedamos con la costumbre aquella de *'el año 2000'*. Hay que volver a nombrar los años de la forma normal en el idioma.


----------



## Jellby

DPD, "fecha", 4a-c (la negrita es mía):

Del año 1 al 1100 es más frecuente el empleo del artículo, al menos en la lengua hablada. Pero no faltan abundantes testimonios sin artículo en la lengua escrita.

Del año 1101 a 1999 es claramente mayoritario el uso sin artículo, si bien no dejan de encontrarse ejemplos con artículo. Si se menciona abreviadamente el año, suprimiendo los dos primeros dígitos, es obligatorio el empleo del artículo.

A partir del año 2000, la novedad que supuso el cambio de millar explica la tendencia mayoritaria inicial al uso del artículo.

Sin embargo, en la datación de cartas y documentos no son tan marcadas las fluctuaciones antes señaladas y se prefiere, desde la Edad Media, el uso sin artículo: _14 de marzo de 1420_. Por ello, *se recomienda* mantener este uso *en la datación de cartas y documentos* del año 2000 y sucesivos: _4 de marzo de 2000_. Esta recomendación *no implica que se considere incorrecto*, en estos casos, *el uso del artículo*: _4 de marzo del 2000_. Naturalmente, si se menciona expresamente la palabra _año_, resulta obligado anteponer el artículo: _5 de mayo del año 2000_.


----------



## todasana

Mil gracias por la explicaiòn. ¡Muy completa!


----------



## micafe

¡Sí señor, Jellby!!


----------



## DenverCaracas

*Unión de hilos*

Hello and Hola a todos!

I have a question.  I always write.  XX de Mes del 2007. e.g. 27 de abril del 2007.  Should it be de instead of 'Del"

Yo escribo XX del mes del 2007. Deberia usar "de" en vez "del"

Gracias,


----------



## irene.acler

Yo he aprendido que se usa "de": 21 de marzo de 2007.


----------



## MajestyDarkness

DE... en alguna ocasión mi maestra de redacción me dijo que era "de xxxx".


----------



## Dudu678

Si utiliza _de_, aunque a veces suena raro al oído español, ya que estamos habituados a decir fechas entre el año 1000 y 1999. 

Por tanto se tiene a decir:

_del 899
de 1513
de 1996
del 2006

_Sin embargo yo no lo utilizaría en un escrito. El DPD (c) RAE dice:



> En la datación de cartas y documentos no son tan marcadas las fluctuaciones antes señaladas y se prefiere, desde la Edad Media, el uso sin artículo: _14 de marzo de 1420_. Por ello, se recomienda mantener este uso en la datación de cartas y documentos del año 2000 y sucesivos: _4 de marzo de 2000_. Esta recomendación no implica que se considere incorrecto, en estos casos, el uso del artículo: _4 de marzo del 2000._ Naturalmente, si se menciona expresamente la palabra _año,_ resulta obligado anteponer el artículo: _5 de mayo del año 2000_.


Saludos


----------



## DenverCaracas

Muchas gracias a todos y todas por sus respuestas.


----------



## Jellby

Antes del mes, *siempre* "de".

Antes del año, "de" nunca es incorrecto y es lo recomendable para las fechas de cartas y documentos. Para algunos años (¿anteriores a 1100 o posteriores a 2000?) es normal usar "del".


----------



## Dudu678

Jellby said:


> ¿anteriores a 1100 o posteriores a 2000?


Eso dice el DPD. En mi _post_ anterior me he confundido.


----------



## ArgGem285

*Unión de hilos*

Es una cosa pequeñita pero todos me están diciendo diferentes cosas.... entonces, ?qué piensan ustedes de lo siguiente?

Con la fecha, cuando indicamos el año, ¿escribimos DE o DEL año?  Por ejemplo, "Hoy es el 23 de abril de/del 2008".  O si abreviamos: 30 abril de/del 2008.


----------



## lulilanzi

Yo sugiero que es _de_.
No tengo explicación gramatical; sólo su uso. tengo entendido que es así. 
Del 2008, implicaría que estás obviando la palabra año. Del (año) 2008.  Y siguiendo esta suposición, no haces lo mismo con el mes (no escribes 30 del (mes) abril )

30 de abril de 2008


----------



## ..lucy..

Para mi es lógico usar del 2008 (del año 2008) 
aunque he visto que se usa también de, sin embargo, no encuentro concordancia con de y el año.


----------



## lazarus1907

Se *recomienda* que se escriba sin artículo (*de* 2008  ), pero no se considera incorrecto el uso del artículo (*del* 2008 ), el cual aparece con relativa frecuencia.

Lo que no se puede decir es "abril de año 2008" .


----------



## PALOMA BB

Hola, 
Mi aportación:
"El _del _se empezó a poner con el 2.000, antes siempre usábamos... del 1.975"

Best regards.


----------



## lazarus1907

Otra cosa: los años se escribían sin el punto: el 2000, etc.


----------



## El Patillas

http://www.elcastellano.org/de2000.html

Este artículo es muy bueno
Saludos!
-elpa


----------



## miguelT

*Unión de hilos*


Una cita de machin: 





> ya estemos en el dos mil nueve


Tomé esta corrección de otro hilo. ¿Por qué se necesita el artículo y cuál es la regla con respecto al uso del artículo antes del año?


----------



## Áristos

El artículo no debe ponerse delante de ningún año, eso es incorrecto. Debería ser "estamos en dos mil nueve".
Para poner "el" sería necesario añadir la palabra "año": Estamos en el año 2009.

Aunque no se debe poner "el", es un error muy común que cometemos los hispanohablantes con los años a partir del 2000. No sé por qué, pero parece que tenemos la manía de añadir el artículo "el" al año 2000, 2001, etc.

Sin embargo, para los años 1900, 1800, etc., ¡nunca lo haríamos!
Nunca diríamos "estábamos en el 1998", sino "estábamos en 1998".

No sé la razón por la que tenemos esa nueva tendencia a añadir "el" a partir del año 2000..., alguien debería investigarlo 

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Áristos said:


> Aunque no se debe poner "el", es un error muy común que cometemos los hispanohablantes con los años a partir del 2000. No sé por qué, pero parece que tenemos la manía de añadir el artículo "el" al año 2000, 2001, etc.
> 
> Sin embargo, para los años 1900, 1800, etc., ¡nunca lo haríamos!
> Nunca diríamos "estábamos en el 1998", sino "estábamos en 1998".
> 
> No sé la razón por la que tenemos esa nueva tendencia a añadir "el" a partir del año 2000..., alguien debería investigarlo



Yo creo que es porque antes decíamos, en forma abreviada, _*estamos en el* *95* _más frecuentemente que_ *estamos en 1995.*_


----------



## Áristos

Pues es verdad, podría ser por eso.
De todos modos, con la abreviación "95" era correcto, pero no con el año completo.
A veces cuesta evitar esa manía con los años 2000...


----------



## ManPaisa

Áristos said:


> Pues es verdad, podría ser por eso.
> De todos modos, con la abreviación "95" era correcto, pero no con el año completo._*  De acuerdo.*_
> A veces cuesta evitar esa manía con los años 2000..._*jajaja, a mí me saca de quicio*_


----------



## Liceo

¿No tendrá también que ver, un poco, con un tema de cacofonía? 
Estamos en abril de 2022 ---> abril dedos veintidós  (dedos, ☞ ☜ )
Entonces, para que suene mejor,
Estamos en abril del 2022


----------



## Azarosa

de RAE. _Dudas rápidas_: ¿Es «de 2020» o «del 2020»? Las dos opciones son válidas, pero es más normal usar de 2020. Ante la indicación del año, es opcional el uso del artículo (de 2020 o del 2020), aunque hoy lo normal es prescindir de él.


----------

